# This channel cannot be shown in the video window



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

When watching Sky Sports, and browsing the guide or menus, this message is shown at the top right instead of the actual TV picture and there is no sound commentary either. Surely this cannot be for copyright reasons, so why else?

When watching live sports is about the only time I want the broadcast to continue in the video window.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

yerksha puddin said:


> Surely this cannot be for copyright reasons, so why else?


You can blame BSkyB for it as they won't allow their channels to be displayed like that.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Sky being cry babies! It happens on any of the sky channels.


----------



## howardmicks (Feb 13, 2011)

Yer defo spat yer dummy out with that one,


----------



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

So Sky's logic is:
a) We want to be as bloody-minded as possible with VM so that people will come directly to us instead of through a third party?
b) Showing our product in a small window makes us look inferior?
c) We want to prevent people watching 2 channels at once so the easiest way of writing this into a contract is to prevent Sky channels being watched in anything other than full screen?
d) Another reason?


----------



## amarkr (Mar 14, 2011)

The other reason is that Sky boxes cant display a picture or sound from the channel while the EPG or other menu screens are navigated!
You get a 'musaq' instead.


----------



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

amarkr said:


> The other reason is that Sky boxes cant display a picture or sound from the channel while the EPG or other menu screens are navigated!
> You get a 'musaq' instead.


Nice one


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

amarkr said:


> The other reason is that Sky boxes cant display a picture or sound from the channel while the EPG or other menu screens are navigated!
> You get a 'musaq' instead.


Not true


----------



## amarkr (Mar 14, 2011)

Not sure about the HD boxes but the original SKY and SKY+ boxes certainly dont show a picture when you go into any of the menus. (You can turn the musaq off tho')


----------



## howardmicks (Feb 13, 2011)

amarkr said:


> Not sure about the HD boxes but the original SKY and SKY+ boxes certainly dont show a picture when you go into any of the menus. (You can turn the musaq off tho')


sky hd box do,so its just sky showing they are in control as usual


----------



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

IF we got back the S1 style EPG ( as seen in the current US boxes is possible ) then it could be overlayed over the current program to you'd be able to see Sky channel watching whilst browsing EPG.

Not what the original post was about directly, but felt that lateral thought appear


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

or you could use the 'mini epg' which is an overlay on the screen.

Only three channels at a time but I still find myself using it quite often.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

^^ The Mini-Guide lacks episode descriptions, so isn't much use to me.


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

Brangdon said:


> ^^ The Mini-Guide lacks episode descriptions, so isn't much use to me.


Oh crap, so it's true.  I was really hoping I was just being thick and couldn't figure out how.

Amazing how the TiVo box is so advance in many ways, least of which being able to record THREE programmes at once, but it's unable to do something as simple as showing the synopsis of another programme in full screen mode.


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

Faz said:


> Oh crap, so it's true.  I was really hoping I was just being thick and couldn't figure out how.
> 
> Amazing how the TiVo box is so advance in many ways, least of which being able to record THREE programmes at once, but it's unable to do something as simple as showing the synopsis of another programme in full screen mode.


Received survey, just over a month after install.
I made sure I made by views on this extremely clear, constructively of course.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

This is weird.
First , TiVo stops responding to FF.

next, sky1hd Spartacus gods is showing in the mini window with message ' cannot show this channel' over a scene of 2 scantily clad ladies , and when I switched back to full and back to mini-view sky1hd is showing ok without the warning message in mini- view!

Switching to sky living and then Guide now results in a black mini-view.


----------

